# كورسية حليمة المفارش المضية الناموسية المربعة



## جورى2010 (7 يناير 2012)

للطلب 0591871794


00000000000000000000

متجر جورى 2010

http://mtgry.com/gnah12

=====================

متوفر تسليم يد بيد عن طريق مندوب يوصل الطلب لحد البيت ويستلم قيمة توصيله وقيمة الطلبيه في المناطق التاليه / مكه - جده - الطائف - المدينه - ينبع - الوجه - تبوك - الرياض - الاحساء - الدمام والخبر 
====================

مفارش رووووووووووووووعه مكونه من ثلاث قطع 

سعرها 80 ريال 

- مفرش الوله والشوق المضيئ 

وصف المنتج: انا مو لهان انا انا دنيا من الوله مفرش 3 قطع من القطن الاسباني بعبارات رومانسيه واشعار للتعبير عن الحب والشوق


متوفر منه اللون الاحمر - العنابي 








مفرش القبلات المضيئه 

وصف المنتج: سوي نفسك مادريت وبوسني وسوها ثاني على انك تعتذر مفرش من القطن الاسباني الفاخر بعبارات غزل وحب 

متوفر باللون الاحمر - العنابي 








مفرش القلوب المضيئ 
وصف المنتج: بيتك هنا في داخل القلب مفرش قطن اسباني بعبارات رومنسيه
متوفر باللون الاحمر - العنابى







مفرش الستان الفاخر 

سعره 100 ريال 
وصف المنتج: مفرش ستان ثقيل اطرافه اهداب ذهبيه بعبارات رومانسيه وكلمات حب وغزل
متوفر منه اللون الاحمر - العنابي - الذهبي 








السعر موحد ب 200 ريال 

لحاف نور الدنيا الكهربائي 

: عباارة عن مفرش قطني محشي ... بكرانيش .. عليه عباارت رومنسيه جميله ( احبك وحشتني _ انت عمري _ انا لك .....) على حواف اللحاف عقد كهربائي باللون الاحمر ..







مفرش بيتك هنا الرومنسي المضيئ 

وصف المنتج: بيتك هنا في داخل القلب لو جيت وان ماكفاك القلب لافرشلك العين قطن اسباني بعبارات رومانسيه مضيئه 4 قطع 






مفرش القبلات المطور باربع قطع 
وصف المنتج: مفرش قطن اسباني 4 قطع مضئ بعبارات رومانسيه 







مفرش ولحاف الماركات 
وصف المنتج: مفرش ولحاف محشو بالقطن مع عبارات حب وعليه شعار لويس مكتوب فيه عبارة فديتك بعمري المفرش عليه شعار لويس وابيات شعر مضيئة أنا من كثر ما أغليك وأحبك حيل وميت فيك أبي بس تطلب عيوني وأقولك خذها ما أبيها 







الناموسيه المربعه 

سعرها 200 ريال 






كورسيه حليمه


----------



## جورى2010 (7 يناير 2012)

*رد: كورسية حليمة المفارش المضية الناموسية المربعة*

حيااااااااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## جورى2010 (2 فبراير 2012)

*رد: كورسية حليمة المفارش المضية الناموسية المربعة*

حيااااااااااااااااااكم الله


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 فبراير 2012)

*رد: كورسية حليمة المفارش المضية الناموسية المربعة*

بالتوفيق يارب ..


----------



## جورى2010 (13 فبراير 2012)

*رد: كورسية حليمة المفارش المضية الناموسية المربعة*

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## جورى2010 (20 أبريل 2012)

*رد: كورسية حليمة المفارش المضية الناموسية المربعة*

رررررررررررفع


----------



## جورى2010 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: كورسية حليمة المفارش المضية الناموسية المربعة*

حياااااااااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## جورى2010 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: كورسية حليمة المفارش المضية الناموسية المربعة*

متجر جورى2010

متجدد ومتكامل

ويناسب لكل احتياجات المرأه العصريه

BBM:5361B613

http://gorry2010.com/shop


موقعي في الاستقرام jorry2010

تسليم يد بيد في مكه وجده والطائف والمدينه وينبع وتبوك والرياض والدمام والخبر والاحساء وباقي المناطق بالشحن بعد تحويل المبلغ 


للطلب الاتصال او الواتس اب 0591871794


----------

